# 1970's ccm cheetah, nice bike on knoxville, tn craigslist



## nomadman1956 (Nov 25, 2010)

Lots of great pics of the bike on the add to, also has redlines!


Early 70's CCM Cheetah Bicycle Stingray - $225 (Maynardville/Knoxville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-21, 4:50PM EST
Reply to: sale-u8zyh-2072893318@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is an early 70's CCM Cheetah. It is a very rare canadian bicycle. Very similiar to the Schwinn Stingray. 
It is in excellent condition with no rust. Everything looks to be original. Original paint, tires, seat, etc... It is a stickshift 3 speed. 
Very cool bike. Would make an excellent Christmas gift!!!PostingID: 2072893318


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 25, 2010)

The other pictures on craigslist are much better, super nice paint and chrome. I dont recall seeing a girls muscle bike with 3 speed shifter like that. Kinda cool even if it is a girls bike~


----------

